# So let me get this straight



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

If I buy the slp loudmouths do I put them in place of the mufflers or the resonators? If I put them in place of the mufflers do I delete the resonators with an h pipe? If I use them in place of the resonators do I delete the mufflers? I am sorry This is the first car I have owned that has even had cats on in let alone resonators. My last car was a 92 and an 80 before that.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

are u talking about the catback system? if u are then u can replace the resonator with an X/H-pipe which will run out to the SLP mufflers. if its the mufflers alone ur talkin about then ull have to get a shop to replace with stockers with the SLP's, if u do this u can keep the resonator or replace it. SLP's are loud(so im told), i was looking at them but went with spintech with an h-pipe and damn it sounds GOOD!! take a look at that set up it u wish? i dont regret it at all!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

if you get the slp cat back and think its too high pitched you can replace the mufflers with straight pipe for a deep rumble.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I was just going to buy the loudmouths and put them on myself. I work in a fab shop so i could also make an h pipe. I have a spintech on my camaro right now and I love it I just wasnt sure. I see that spintech has whats called a pro bullet series guessing its a bullet type muffler I might try those. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

